# Wolves' Jefferson 'had a feeling' he'd get All-Star snub



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

> MINNEAPOLIS (AP) -- Minnesota Timberwolves center Al Jefferson had just finished practice on Thursday when he got a call from his agent.
> 
> He was awaiting word on whether he would be named as a reserve on the Western Conference All-Star team, yet there wasn't as much anxiousness as one would expect from a 24-year-old who had never made the team.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2009/allstar2009/01/30/jefferson.snubbed.ap/index.html


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

It's a shame, he deserved it.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I think it's safe to say Jefferson is a better player than West.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

The fact that David West made it in just boggles my mind. WTF was the coaches reasoning for selecting him over Al? Seriouly, we cant count on fans to make the right decision, and now we cant count on the coaches, what do we do next? I thought the point of having coaches pick reserves is to make sure players like Al make it in.

What a joke the All Star weekend has become. Once long ago I used to use AS appreances additional leverage to judge a players career. Now I avoid it at all costs

Sad...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The players should get votes.


----------

